# Who's Sub-Ohming in Sandton?



## Derick (20/4/15)

Seriously, slow down, it's affecting visibility

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Raslin (20/4/15)

Ok ok I will stop. Just one last drag.. 

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/4/15)

No no its me in cape town. Have i been affecting the weather pattern again. Sorry     

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (20/4/15)

Sorry but that might be me !

Apollo Copper Clone with Airek running Dual Coils @ 0.2 Ohms 

Sorry guys but i can't help it

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Like 2


----------

